# The Art of Meditating



## JM (Apr 5, 2007)

Great read!

Quote: The Art of Meditating

How does one engage in meditation? First, by clearing his mind of the things of this world. Secondly, by cleansing his heart from sin. Third, by approaching the task with utmost seriousness. Fourth, by finding a quiet place, characterized by secrecy, silence, and rest (i.e., no motion). Fifth, by adopting a comfortable body posture.

The first task of meditating is to ask the Holy Spirit for assistance: Puritans suggested that the one meditating read some Scripture and adapt a verse or doctrine, picking one subject at a time, usually a subject that is most applicable td the present circumstances. Memorizing the selected verse aids one in meditating on it. Indeed, fixing one's thoughts upon the Scripture without going beyond what God has revealed is key. Other guidelines included: stirring up one's affections (love, desire, hope, courage, gratitude, joy); applying the meditations to one's self; turning personal applications into resolutions, such as the resolve to fight against temptation; concluding the time of meditation with prayer and thanksgiving and Psalm-singing; and not breaking too quickly with meditation in order to go back into worldly activity.

Appealing to historians, Dr. Beeke contended that Puritans were more diverse in their topics than were the Roman Catholics in their meditations. Among the numerous theological rubrics on which Puritans wrote with respect to meditation, "eschatology wins the day," including topics such as heaven, death, judgment, and hell. Christians must meditate especially on heaven.

There are many benefits to meditation, including that it helps us focus on all three persons of the Trinity; it takes the veil away; it augments one's affections; it hatches good affections; it helps us worship; it enables us to discharge religious duties; it provides relief in affliction; and it promotes gratitude and thus glorifies God. It's not the Christian who reads, but who meditates, most, who will be the most blessed and the sweetest Christian. 

link


----------



## bookslover (Apr 5, 2007)

JM said:


> Great read!
> 
> Quote: The Art of Meditating
> 
> ...



At least one Puritan wrote an entire book on this subject. Unfortunately, due to a brain fade, I can't remember his name.


----------



## JM (Apr 8, 2007)

Would it be:

Edmund Clowney, Christian Meditation?

or

Nathanael Ranew, Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2007)

Check out this thread.


----------



## JM (Jun 20, 2007)

thank you


----------

